# Von Falconer Info wanted



## Tony Brown (May 7, 2011)

I have seen some threads on Von Falconer kennels in Nor Calif. here on the site. It was said they advertise in the local newspapers. But has anyone actually bought a Dutch Shepherd from them? If so how is the dog? How is the dogs workability? I am looking for a detection dog and wondering if this breeder is any good. 

Also if anyone has info on Aachen kennels out of Oklahoma let me know...

Tony

[email protected]


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

The only dog I ever saw, that I know of, that came from Von falconer was a GSD that I think was sold as a pet. Turned into a sucessful patrol dog.

Wasn't overly special but a decent dog with a stable temperament and good foundation training.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I didnt hear very goods things about them, but I still wanted to see for myself.

Ive been down to his operation and met Eric. Good guy. Decent setup he has. Our club has a dutchie and a mal from him. The mal is coming along, and doing well. The dutchie is badass. My favorite dog to work in the club. I have some pics of him I could post up if you want. His first day training with us he took down our very athletic 6'5" 250lb helper. I have pics of that too...love showing them to the helper every once in a while and get a good laugh at him


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I have been hesitant to speak about Von Falconer. However, I will be honest. In 12 years only seen one decent dog from them and that was a replacement dog from several returns. Over the years we have had 7 dogs come train with us from Von falconer, two of them were littermates and register as GSD, however one was a Shep/Mal. Our current VF dog in our club is a very good pet, owner is doing OB and Tracking titles as the dog is not cut out for bite work. Went 9 yrs ago to Eric's place and was feed a spoon full of BS. 

I cringe when I heard VF was selling Dutchies. If I was you Tony I would document every conversation, review the contract and if you are going to buy a dog from VF.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> I have been hesitant to speak about Von Falconer. However, I will be honest. In 12 years only seen one decent dog from them and that was a replacement dog from several returns. Over the years we have had 7 dogs come train with us from Von falconer, two of them were littermates and register as GSD, however one was a Shep/Mal. Our current VF dog in our club is a very good pet, owner is doing OB and Tracking titles as the dog is not cut out for bite work. Went 9 yrs ago to Eric's place and was feed a spoon full of BS.
> 
> I cringe when I heard VF was selling Dutchies. If I was you Tony I would document every conversation, review the contract and if you are going to buy a dog from VF.


 
Unfortunately this is typical of what I've heard before...so definitely follow Mario's advice. The Dutchie from him is pretty amazing though.


----------



## Tony Brown (May 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!

Yes Dont think Im going to buy from them. Maybe going to stick with a Mal. I know the breed but wanted to try a DS. Did some training with them and was impressed. There seems not many DS breeders around Calif.

I really dont want a puppy.. I would rather get a young adult...Well If anyone knows a reputable person that has an older pup/young adult for sale let me know.. 

Thanks again,
Tony







Brian McQuain said:


> Unfortunately this is typical of what I've heard before...so definitely follow Mario's advice. The Dutchie from him is pretty amazing though.


----------

